

Are admins developers too?  - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/05/13/are-admins-developers-too.aspx

======
stuff4ben
_Are admins developers too?_

If you're lucky they are. I was fortunate to work at a company where one of
the admins knew just as much as (if not more than) most of the developers
about how the application worked. This was a good thing since A) you couldn't
BS him and B) when something went wrong (something always goes wrong) he could
help you find out what it is. A good admin will also make his or her job
easier by creating tools. And that my friends makes them a developer.

------
logic
Speaking as an "admin" by way of job title (but developer by way of formal
education, work history, and personal interest):

Yes, or at least they should be. :)

(I was going to write something much longer, but it's probably preaching to
the choir here.)

------
gaius
Developers: manipulate the state of bytes in a text file

Admins: manipulate the state of bytes in a running system

